# On Demand Autopilot and FSD



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Once they get Autopilot and FSD fully functional I would hope Telsa would add the features On-Demand. Since the hardware is on-board, especially the new models with version 3 computers, it could be a good revenue stream. Basically what I am proposing that you could purchase these features by the mile or by the hour. This would also be a good stepping stone to robo-taxi subscription model. If it raining you might be willing to shell out 10 bucks for a single use advanced summon.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

And if they added it ala carte, you'd be complaining on how much each item costs. 

"$100 for FSD for a 100 mile trip? Tesla is crazy!"


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Hopefully it will be that good, that the complaints would be I wish I would have spent the money up front for these features. Everyone will complain no matter what, especially me, but to have the hardware built-in and Tesla not able to monetize the feature seems like a waste to me.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> but to have the hardware built-in and Tesla not able to monetize the feature seems like a waste to me.


they will willingly let you upgrade to FSD at any time


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Once they get Autopilot and FSD fully functional I would hope Telsa would add the features On-Demand. Since the hardware is on-board, especially the new models with version 3 computers, it could be a good revenue stream. Basically what I am proposing that you could purchase these features by the mile or by the hour. This would also be a good stepping stone to robo-taxi subscription model. If it raining you might be willing to shell out 10 bucks for a single use advanced summon.


Having already spent $6000 on it, I sure hope they don't do this; but such is life and the model can change on a whim.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

They should not do it. EAP takes some experience to get used to. And I suspect FSD will have nuances too.

Its not just download and go safely.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Hopefully it will be that good, that the complaints would be I wish I would have spent the money up front for these features. Everyone will complain no matter what, especially me, but to have the hardware built-in and Tesla not able to monetize the feature seems like a waste to me.


The important bit is having the hardware everywhere lets them train the AI an order(s) of magnitude faster than other neural nets...since the hive mind is learning whether you have AP or not.


----------

